# dog friendly hotels/motels



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

hi....anyone know of a pet-friendly (small dog) hotel/motel in Zacatecas and San Luis Potosi.................thanks for any info'...........


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As you probably know, Mexicans simply don't travel with pets and think it a strange practice. As such, there aren't many 'pet friendly' places. Those that do exist have been listed from time to time, and you might try Google to find them.
That said, you might find it simpler to use the 'no tell motels' at the outskirts of those cities. Just be sure to walk the dog and have supper before you check in, as many don't have keys or expect you to leave for 'other diversions'.


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> As you probably know, Mexicans simply don't travel with pets and think it a strange practice. As such, there aren't many 'pet friendly' places. Those that do exist have been listed from time to time, and you might try Google to find them.
> That said, you might find it simpler to use the 'no tell motels' at the outskirts of those cities. Just be sure to walk the dog and have supper before you check in, as many don't have keys or expect you to leave for 'other diversions'.


hi RV..........thanx for the info'........however, what is a no-tell motel and how would I recognize one??????...............


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They are called "Motel de Paso" and are intended for trysts. As such, they offer spectacularly clean and neat rooms with 'special' TV programming, discreet parking behind a screen or in a garage at every room, no lobby, minimal staff contact, etc.
One may be recognized by a walled entry which does not permit a view of the interior grounds or building from the road.
Generally, prices are actually lower than 'normal' hotels in town.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hola Kathryn, Times are changing, even in Mexico...Now you will see long isles in supermarkets with pet foods and supplies, vet offices everywhere, Mexicans walking their dogs on leashes and yes pet friendly hotels/motels, here are 2 site listing pet friendly, hope there are some in the towns you are looking for.....suerte

<b>Mexico Dog or Pet Friendly Hotels Motels Accommodation or Lodging</b>

Mexico Pet Friendly Hotels for my dog friendly hotel in Mexico PetTravel.com


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> They are called "Motel de Paso" and are intended for trysts. As such, they offer spectacularly clean and neat rooms with 'special' TV programming, discreet parking behind a screen or in a garage at every room, no lobby, minimal staff contact, etc.
> One may be recognized by a walled entry which does not permit a view of the interior grounds or building from the road.
> Generally, prices are actually lower than 'normal' hotels in town.


Thanx for the info, r.v.g..............one more question......is there an English library in GUADALAJARA or the Chapala area?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The Lake Chapala Society has an excellent English language library for its members. Annual membership is reasonable. I don't know of any English library in Guadalajara; this is, after all, Mexico and the language of the country is Spanish.


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Hola Kathryn, Times are changing, even in Mexico...Now you will see long isles in supermarkets with pet foods and supplies, vet offices everywhere, Mexicans walking their dogs on leashes and yes pet friendly hotels/motels, here are 2 site listing pet friendly, hope there are some in the towns you are looking for.....suerte
> 
> <b>Mexico Dog or Pet Friendly Hotels Motels Accommodation or Lodging</b>
> 
> Mexico Pet Friendly Hotels for my dog friendly hotel in Mexico PetTravel.com


Thanx, Chicois8.................


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The Lake Chapala Society has an excellent English language library for its members. Annual membership is reasonable. I don't know of any English library in Guadalajara; this is, after all, Mexico and the language of the country is Spanish.


thanx for the info, r.v.g........(..san miguel also has an excellent english library).............


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

hi r.v.******............in case anyone asks, there is an english library in guad...............The American Society of Jalisco, Avenida San Francisco 3332.....very reasonable to join, lends books, dvd's, offers spanish classes etc...............


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks. I wasn't sure about those other libraries, but have also heard rumor that the University of Guadalajara has an English section that may be accessible to expats.
In any case, the LCS library remains the largest English language library in Mexico, with some 20-30,000 volumes for its members. There is also a video/DVD library, talking books, and other services.


----------



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

great info, r.v.g............thanks..............


----------

